# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  zwanger??

## vlindertje33

Hallo Allemaal,

hoelang duurt het als je spiraal verwijderd is alles weer normaal op gang is ik heb dat in feb laten verwijderen, ben gelijk erg ongesteld geweest moest afg vrijdag ongesteld worden en ik ben het nog niet.
ik maak me hier zorgen om.

maar heb ook sex gehad afg maand met mijn vriend en verder geen anticonceptie gebruikt.

en heb eergister een test gedaan en was negatief ik weet het niet meer
kan iemand mij helpen

gr

----------

